# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Προθερμανση Diesel

## VirusX2

Γεια σας παιδια ας κανω και εγω την πρωτη μου ερωτηση ως νεο μελος αυτου του φορουμ...!

Λοιπόν προκειτε για κατασκευή ενος απλού κυκλώματος για προθέρμανση και εκκίνηση μιζας σε έναν κινητηρα τρακτέρ(Diesel).
Θελω πατοντας εινα μπουτονακι να κανει προθερμανση για 10-20 sec και μετα να οπλιζει την μιζα για την εκκινηση του κινητηρα. αφηνοντας το μπουτονακι θα σταματα και η προθερμανση και η μιζα.. Αυτο μπορει να γινει ευκολα με ενα ρελε οπου οταν οπλιζετε θα οπλιζει και την μιζα αλλα η απορια μου ειναι πως μπορω να πετυχω την χρονοκαθυστερηση στο κλαδο της μιζας ετσι ωστε να οπλιζετε αφοτου εχει προθερμανει για 10-20 sec.. υπαρχει καποιο τετοιο ρελε στα 12VDC ή καποια "ευκολη" υλοποιηση.. Εχω ακουσει για ρελε προθερμανσης αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω πληροφοριες για την αρχη λειτουργειας τους .. καθε βοηθεια δεκτη.. ευχαριστω..

----------


## ikaros1978

καλησπερα Πανο.Καλυτερα ειναι ο χρονος να μην οριζεται απο καποιο χρονοκυκλωμα διοτι ο σωστος χρονος θερμανσης ποικιλει απο εποχη σε εποχη.(χειμωνα μπορει να θελει 20sec ενω καλοκαιρι μονο 5-6)Οποτε καλυτερα ειναι να το παιρνεις απο καποιο αισθητηρα το ΟΚ για την εναυση του κινητηρα.Τωρα αν πιστευεις οτι αυτος ο τροπος ειναι δυσκολος τοτε ναι να καταφυγεις σε χρονοκυκλωμα.Θα βρεις απειρα χρονοκυκλωματα (με 555) και απλα εκει θα θα συνδεθει ενα ρελε διπλο το οποιο το ενα θα οπλιζει την προθερμανση αφοπλιζοντας την μιζα και μετα το περας του χρονου θα αφοπλιζεται η προθερμανση και θα μπορεις να βαλεις πλεον μπροστα.
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## VirusX2

βοηθησες πολυ... οταν λες απο αισθητηρα μπορεις να δωσεις ενα παραδειγμα?? θα μποροθσε να γινει με θερμιστορ??

----------


## ikaros1978

τωρα εδω θα σε στεναχωρησω γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα αργει να μεταδοθει η θερμοτητα μεχρι το θερμιστορ οποτε σε βλεπω να κανεις προθερμανση κανα 3λεπτο!!!!!Αν κρινω απο τα στρατιωτικα πετρελαιοκινητα η προθερμανση ειναι ενας αισθητηρας μεσα στον χωρο καυση πραγμα που εσυ δεν μπορεις φανταζομαι να το κανεις......οποτε μηπως να το κανεις με προρυθμισμενο χρονο? και απλα το καλοκαιρι να τον ρυθμιζεις στα 5 δευτερολεπτα και τον χειμωνα στα 10?  καπως ετσι γενικα

----------


## VirusX2

εχει ενα σιδερακι που οταν κοκκινιζει(πιρωνει) σημενει πως ειναι ετοιμο για εκκινηση.. οποτε θα μετρησω αυτον τον χρονο και θα το κανω αναλογα.. εχω ακοθσει για χρονορελε αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι στι εμποριο.. μηπως ξερει που μπορω να βρω??

----------


## ikaros1978

για 220 ξερω αλλα για 12volto δεν εχω δει καπου.Σιγουρα καποιος αλλος φιλος θα ξερει και θα μας πει.ΑΛλα και ετοιμο να μην βρεις δεν ειναι τιποτα παρα ενα ρελε και 2-3 εξαρτηματακια εκ των οποιων ενας πυκνωτης και μια αντισταση καθοριζουν τον χρονο.

----------


## innovation

Δεν χρειάζεσαι αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας! Μέτρηση του ρευματος χρειαζεται να κανεις. Οι προθερμαντήρες δεν τραβουν σταθερό ρευμα αλλα ξεκινούν με 
 αρκετά αμπερ και οσο ζεσταινονται ελλατώνονται (τα Α). Μέτρα το ρευμα και να διακόψεις το κυκλωμα σου μολις το ρευμα παει να σταθεροποιηθεί , δηλαδή ο
προθερμαντήρας ΔΕΝ ανεβάζει αλλη θερμοκρασία. Αυτό συνήθως γινεται μεσα στο χρονο που αναφέρεις (5-20 sec) και εννοείται οτι οσο πιο ζεστό το περιβάλλον τοσο ποιο γρηγορα θα γίνει αυτό οπως είπε και ο Βαγγέλης

----------


## VirusX2

> Δεν χρειάζεσαι αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας! Μέτρηση του ρευματος χρειαζεται να κανεις. Οι προθερμαντήρες δεν τραβουν σταθερό ρευμα αλλα ξεκινούν με 
>  αρκετά αμπερ και οσο ζεσταινονται ελλατώνονται (τα Α). Μέτρα το ρευμα και να διακόψεις το κυκλωμα σου μολις το ρευμα παει να σταθεροποιηθεί , δηλαδή ο
> προθερμαντήρας ΔΕΝ ανεβάζει αλλη θερμοκρασία. Αυτό συνήθως γινεται μεσα στο χρονο που αναφέρεις (5-20 sec) και εννοείται οτι οσο πιο ζεστό το περιβάλλον τοσο ποιο γρηγορα θα γίνει αυτό οπως είπε και ο Βαγγέλης



σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε.. επιδη ειμαι σχετικα νεος μηπως θα μπορουσες να μου δωσεις εναν απλο τροπο υλοποιησης της ιδεας σου..

----------


## leosedf

Η ακόμα πιο απλά βάλε έναν χρονοδιακόπτη με δυο dip switches ο ένας ρυθμισμένος στα 5 δευτερόλεπτα και ο άλλος στα 20, απλά όταν χειμωνιάζει θα ανοίγεις το 20. Αν μετρήσεις αμπέρ κλπ το κύκλωμα θα γίνει πιο περίπλοκο.

----------


## Notios38

Καλημερα ...καλη η ιδεα σου Πανο αλλα ενα timer θα πρεπει να δινει και αντιστοιχο χρονο συμφωνα με την θερμοκρασια της μηχανης για να εκινησει ευκολα..στα opel astra 17D Εχει ενα τετοιο χρονοδιακοπτη που σε συνεργασια με αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας του νερου προσδιοριζει τον χρονο προθερμασης.. και ενδειξη με λαμπακι μεσα στο καντραν οταν σβησει τοτε βαζεις την μιζα..εσυ ομως χειροκινητα .και εχει στην  αντλια πετρελαιου προπορια στο αβανς ωστε να παρει ευκολα σε πολυ κρυο καιρο...Στη περιπτωση σου ομως καλυτερα χειροκινητα με ενα διακοπτη δυο θεσεων...Σε ενα Σταγιερ 650 που εχω εχει μια προθερμαση στην εισοδο αερα..με ενα μπουτον την βαζω το πρωι για 20 δευτερα και ..εβαλα ενα βομβητη να μην τυχον κολησει το ρελε και τελος..Σε σας ομως που το κρυο ειναι δεδομενο και το θελεις αυτοματοποιημενο...φυσικα η εντολη εκινησης παλι απο σενα δινεται οταν ειναι η προθερμαση του θαλαμου οκ
Τι κινητηρας ειναι Πανο?και θες με ενα μπουτον να κανεις προθερμαση κ εκινηση? γιατι δεν ειναι ευκολο σε παλιες μηχανες (η μιζα τι θα πει)

----------


## innovation

Εκανα λιγο googling  :Rolleyes:   και πιστευω αυτό το κυκλωμα είναι οτι χρειαάζεσαι για χρονοκαθυστέρηση:

http://electronicseverywhere.blogspo...ontroller.html

----------

-nikos- (29-10-11), 

leosedf (28-10-11)

----------


## panos318

Για και από εμενα
επειδή είμαι αυτοματιστης και 15 χρονια πινακας σε βιομηχανικό τομέα αν θέλεις να μετράς χρόνο σωστά και να κανεις και τις ρύθμισις σου εύκολα να πας σε ένα κατάστημα με ηλεκτρολογικά και να ζήτησης ένα off delay χρονικό οποιας μάρκας θέλεις στα 12v dc

----------


## VirusX2

> Καλημερα ...καλη η ιδεα σου Πανο αλλα ενα timer θα πρεπει να δινει και αντιστοιχο χρονο συμφωνα με την θερμοκρασια της μηχανης για να εκινησει ευκολα..στα opel astra 17D Εχει ενα τετοιο χρονοδιακοπτη που σε συνεργασια με αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας του νερου προσδιοριζει τον χρονο προθερμασης.. και ενδειξη με λαμπακι μεσα στο καντραν οταν σβησει τοτε βαζεις την μιζα..εσυ ομως χειροκινητα .και εχει στην  αντλια πετρελαιου προπορια στο αβανς ωστε να παρει ευκολα σε πολυ κρυο καιρο...Στη περιπτωση σου ομως καλυτερα χειροκινητα με ενα διακοπτη δυο θεσεων...Σε ενα Σταγιερ 650 που εχω εχει μια προθερμαση στην εισοδο αερα..με ενα μπουτον την βαζω το πρωι για 20 δευτερα και ..εβαλα ενα βομβητη να μην τυχον κολησει το ρελε και τελος..Σε σας ομως που το κρυο ειναι δεδομενο και το θελεις αυτοματοποιημενο...φυσικα η εντολη εκινησης παλι απο σενα δινεται οταν ειναι η προθερμαση του θαλαμου οκ
> Τι κινητηρας ειναι Πανο?και θες με ενα μπουτον να κανεις προθερμαση κ εκινηση? γιατι δεν ειναι ευκολο σε παλιες μηχανες (η μιζα τι θα πει)



τι ενοεις η μιζα τι θα πει? ειναι ενα fergusson 35hp με κινητηρα perkins ως συνηθως.. Το θεμα ειναι οτι επιδη το τρακτερ το δουλευουν εργατες πολυ συχνα μενει απο μπαταρια αφου δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν ποσο προθερμανση χρειαζετε και ουτε εχουν την εμπιρια οποτε τρονε την μπαταρια ασκοπα στην μιζα... δεν με πειραζει να γινετε αυτο σε στανταρ χρονο πχ 15 sec χειμωνα καλοκαιρι...

----------


## Notios38

Το κυκλωμα που σου ανεβασε ο Γιωργος σου κανει...απλα οταν ειναι ζεστο ειναι ασκοπη η χρηση της προθερμασης διοτι τις φθειρει  γρηγορα...υπαρχουν ετοιμα timer στα 12 V απο 1 sec εως και ωρες...Oπως σωστα αναφερει ο Πανος οποτε διαλεγεις και κανεις.  συγνωμη διοτι καταλαβα οτι με ενα μπουτον θελεις προθερμαση και εκινηση...και η μιζα  εκει θελει μερικα sec στο start..εφοσον εχει χειριστη κανενα προβλημα..αυτο νομιζω ειναι τρικυλιντρο και εχει βοηθεια απο ενα μπεκ που ψεκαζει και στην εισοδο του αερα οταν ειναι κρυο?

----------


## takisegio

εγω στη θεση σου θα εβαζα την πλακετα προθερμανσεων απο mercedes benz w123-η οποια δεν χαλαει σχεδον ποτε και εχει και καθυστερηση αναλογα τη θερμοκρασια του περιβαλλοντος.τη βρισκεις μετ/νη φτηνα.

----------


## VirusX2

> Το κυκλωμα που σου ανεβασε ο Γιωργος σου κανει...απλα οταν ειναι ζεστο ειναι ασκοπη η χρηση της προθερμασης διοτι τις φθειρει  γρηγορα...υπαρχουν ετοιμα timer στα 12 V απο 1 sec εως και ωρες...Oπως σωστα αναφερει ο Πανος οποτε διαλεγεις και κανεις.  συγνωμη διοτι καταλαβα οτι με ενα μπουτον θελεις προθερμαση και εκινηση...και η μιζα  εκει θελει μερικα sec στο start..εφοσον εχει χειριστη κανενα προβλημα..αυτο νομιζω ειναι τρικυλιντρο και εχει βοηθεια απο ενα μπεκ που ψεκαζει και στην εισοδο του αερα οταν ειναι κρυο?



οχι 4κυλινδρο ειναι.. μεσα στο κατακαλοκαιρο με 30-35 C  δουλευει στις 2800 rpm με θερμοκρασια μηχανης 70-90 C το σβηνω για διαλημα και αν μεινει σβηστο πανω απο 10 λεπτα θελει προθερμανση για να παρει απιστευτο κ ομως αληθηνο.. λετε να εχει προβλημα κανα μπεκ και να μην ψεκαζει καλα γι αυτο?

----------


## Notios38

Πανο αν πιανουν τα χερια σου η λυση που σου λεει ο Παναγιωτης ειναι η ποιο τεχνικα σωστη....αλλα οι perkins  δεν κανουν τετοια ..δες την αντλια  και μπεκ σε καποιο εξιδικευμενο συνεργειο που ασχοληται με το ειδος...τσουζει η ιστορια με αυτους μα δεν γινεται...αφου λες οτι ζεστο  με θερμοκρασια 70 c να μην παιρνει?

----------


## vasilllis

Το ρελε προθερμανσης.για να δουλεψει συνηθως θελει κλειδαρια με επειπλεον μια σκαλα.αυτο δουλευει σαν ρελε εχει εισοδο απο βαλβιδα θερμοκρασις ωστε οταν ειναι ζεστη να μην δουλεψει.εισοδο απο μιζα να μην δουλεψιυν και τα δυο ΒΑΡΙΑ φορτια.και ισχυ 60Α αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## takisegio

πρεπει να μετρησεις τα μπεκ με τι πιεση ψεκαζουν,γραφουν πανω ποσα bar πρεπει να ψεκαζει-διαφορετικα εχεις χαμηλη συμπιεση (εφαγα τα νιατα μου στα πετρελαια)κατω απο 70 βαθμους θελει προθερμανση,αλλα καλοκαιρι να το σβησεις για 10 λεπτα κα ινα θελει προθερμανση ειναι προβλημα (μαλον)συμπιεσης!!!!!!!!
οτι θελεις με ρωτας(εχω και πλακετα αν θελεις)

----------


## vasilllis

> πρεπει να μετρησεις τα μπεκ με τι πιεση ψεκαζουν,γραφουν πανω ποσα bar πρεπει να ψεκαζει-διαφορετικα εχεις χαμηλη συμπιεση (εφαγα τα νιατα μου στα πετρελαια)κατω απο 70 βαθμους θελει προθερμανση,αλλα καλοκαιρι να το σβησεις για 10 λεπτα κα ινα θελει προθερμανση ειναι προβλημα (μαλον)συμπιεσης!!!!!!!!
> οτι θελεις με ρωτας(εχω και πλακετα αν θελεις)



τακη φιλε μου τα η πιεση των μπεκ με την συμιεση των κυλινδρων δεν εχει καμια σχεση. Απολυτως καμια.οσων αφορα αν θα γινεται εκκινηση με προθερμανση η οχι ειναι καθαρα θεμα κατασκευαστη και αν εχει προθαλαμο καυσεως ο κινητηρας.

----------


## Notios38

Βασίλη ειτε εμεσου ψεκασμου (με προθαλαμο) ειτε αμεσου  η συμπιεση την ωρα που ψεκαζει το μπεκ ειναι ιδια περιπου απλα βελτιωνοντας την αποδοση και τον θορυβο (diesel) χρησιμοποιουν προθαλαμο  σε μικρους κινητηρες...σε κινητηρες με μεγαλη και συνεχη καταπονηση  εχει επικρατησει ο αμεσος ....στην περιπτωση μας ομως η χαμηλη συμπιεση (ζεστο =διαστολη) οπως λεει ο Παναγιωτης ειναι αιτια...τωρα αν δεν εχει πιεση και απο αντλια-μπεκ...εχουμε την δυσκολη εκινηση...ας παει ο φιλος μας σε καποιο εξιδικευμενο στον τοπο του μα θα βρει ακρη..

----------


## takisegio

> τακη φιλε μου τα η πιεση των μπεκ με την συμιεση των κυλινδρων δεν εχει καμια σχεση. Απολυτως καμια.οσων αφορα αν θα γινεται εκκινηση με προθερμανση η οχι ειναι καθαρα θεμα κατασκευαστη και αν εχει προθαλαμο καυσεως ο κινητηρας.



δεν μου τα λες καλα.μιλαμε για πετρελαιο ......
οσο αφορα την προθερμανση ΟΛΟΙ οι diesel κινητηρες εχουν -χωρις αυτη δεν παιρνει μπροστα παγωμενο.

----------


## takisegio

+10000000 ΝΟΤΙΟΣ 38

----------


## Notios38

Παναγιωτη εχω μια  εξωλεμβια με δικυλιντρη  yanmar που δεν εχει προθερμαση  (ουτε αντλια πιεσης-μονο μπεκ)  επισης σε jcb χωματουργικο μηχανημα ουτε αυτο εχει.και με perkins κινητηρα 1000 stres B Aπλα εχει ενα μπεκ ακομα στη εισαγωγη του αερα και τσακμακι....αλλα οι περισσοτερες  το 98% εχουν αντιστασεις που ζεσταινουν τον προθαλαμο,,,η μια μεγαλη στην εισοδο του αερα που εχει η steyr στα παλια

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

φιλε μου ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκινητων και θα σου πω 2-3 πραγματα να τα θυμασε πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε..!!  παντα θα κανεις προθερμανση ενας τετοιος κινητηρας που ειναι (πεσμενος) παντα χρειαζετε προθερμανση... μονο οταν θα ειναι πολυ ζεστος (πανω απο 80 βαθμους) και θα ειναι καλοκαιρι δεν θα του κανεις προθερμανση. ρωτα και κανεναν με κανενα caddy πετρελεο αν δεις τι παθαινει οταν ειναι ζεστο το σβησει,κρυοση λιγο (70 βαθμους) και παει να βαλει μπροστα... αν ειχε χερια η μιζα θα τον χτυπουσε... χαχα.. αν δεν κανεις προθερμανση δεν γινεται τιποτα..!! ζω στα τρικαλα θεσσαλιας και εχω δουλεψει σε αρκετα πετρελεο και ξερω.. ενα κυκλωμα με χρονικο στα 12 ειναι αυτο..http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=11936 λογικα δουλευει αυτο αλλιως τα παιδια εδω θα σου πουν πωσ να φτιαξεις ενα... αλλα για μενα θελει 5 δευτερολεπτα το καλοκαιρι και λιγο περισσοτερο αν εχει (κρυο) και ειναι πρωι.. και 10 το χειμωνα μην πω και 15.... εμεις εδω πανω εχουμε κρυο και καποιοι με τραχτερ κανουν και δευτερη φορα προθερμανση... ΑΝ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΓΩ. θα περνουσα ενα απλο μπουτον κατι τετοιο με λαστιχο κιολας http://www.autospark.gr/agora.html?p...ategory_id=170 θα εβαζα και ενα ρελε (μεγαλο) και ετοιμο,οσο για προθερμανση βαλε μια η ακομα και 2 τετοιες (που ειναι φτηνες) οσο μπορεις ποιο κοντα στην εισαγωγη..http://www.autospark.gr/agora.html?p...ategory_id=261  βαλε και εναν βομβητη μηπως και κολληση ο ρελες και ετομος και το ποση ωρα θα κανει προθερμανση το καθοριζεις εσυ απλα οταν θα πας να βαλεις μπρος πρεπει να κανεις προθερμανση με το χερι....
αυτα τα λιγα ειχα να σου πω και καλη επιτυχια...!!

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

και κατι ακομα...................... ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ DIESEL ΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΕΣ  Π Ρ Ο Θ Ε Ρ Μ Α Ν Σ Η ....................(αυτο πιστευα και γω οταν ημουν στο Τ.Ε.Ε. αλλα μολις ειδα απο κοντα σταματησα να λεω χαζομαρες....)

----------


## Notios38

Σωτηρη εχω το JCB 2CX ΜΕ PERKINS 1000 STRES B Kινητηρα....προθερμαση  δεν εχει πως το λενε..εχει βοηθεια με αλλο τροπο...οχι με αυξηση παντως της θερμοκρασιας με προθερμασεις η αντιστασεις...ετσι απλα..μην επιμενεις γιαυτο διορθωσα και τον Παναγιωτη,,προηγουμενως...υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις...ειπαμε το 99% εχει...τα μικρα μονοκυλιντρα εχουν?που να βρουν ταση ?με το σχοινακι παιρνουν μπροστα απλα η αντλια εκει δινει ολη την διαδρομη της (κανονας) και οταν παρει στροφες περιοριζει εκει που εμεις θελουμε..
Ακομα σε Η/Ζ που ειναι hot-standby ουτε αυτα εχουν...δυο εχω στην δουλεια μου καμια δεν εχει προθερμασεις  απλα εχουν ζεστο νερο στο ψυγειο,,,που το κρατα μια αντισταση ..κοντα στους 40 c και το ζευγος μολις κανει την μεταγωγη ο πινακας διδει αμεσα ολο το φορτιο που ζητα η καταναλωση.....

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

εγω εγραφα για προθερμανσης οπως οι κοινες προθερμανσης που δουλευουν με ρευμα.. το πως αλλιως μπορουν περνουν μπρος δεν ξερω και δεν εχω ασχοληθει!!(και δεν λεω οτι εχεις αδικο ετσι οπως το θετεις τωρα...) τωρα αν ο κυριος παραπανω εχει βουλομενα μπεκ η χαμηλη συμπιεση στους κυλινδρους η δεν ξερω τι αλλο,δεν μπορω να το ξερω αν ημουν εκει πιστευω θα το καταλαβαινα.....απλα λεω απο ηλεκτρολογικης πλευρας τι ειναι σωστο καιι τι εχω δει μεχρι τωρα...

----------


## -nikos-

> φιλε μου ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκινητων και θα σου πω 2-3 πραγματα να τα θυμασε πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε..!! παντα θα κανεις προθερμανση ενας τετοιος κινητηρας που ειναι (πεσμενος) παντα χρειαζετε προθερμανση... μονο οταν θα ειναι πολυ ζεστος (πανω απο 80 βαθμους) και θα ειναι καλοκαιρι δεν θα του κανεις προθερμανση. ρωτα και κανεναν με κανενα caddy πετρελεο αν δεις τι παθαινει οταν ειναι ζεστο το σβησει,κρυοση λιγο (70 βαθμους) και παει να βαλει μπροστα... αν ειχε χερια η μιζα θα τον χτυπουσε... χαχα.. αν δεν κανεις προθερμανση δεν γινεται τιποτα..!! ζω στα τρικαλα θεσσαλιας και εχω δουλεψει σε αρκετα πετρελεο και ξερω.. ενα κυκλωμα με χρονικο στα 12 ειναι αυτο..http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=11936 λογικα δουλευει αυτο αλλιως τα παιδια εδω θα σου πουν πωσ να φτιαξεις ενα... αλλα για μενα θελει 5 δευτερολεπτα το καλοκαιρι και λιγο περισσοτερο αν εχει (κρυο) και ειναι πρωι.. και 10 το χειμωνα μην πω και 15.... εμεις εδω πανω εχουμε κρυο και καποιοι με τραχτερ κανουν και δευτερη φορα προθερμανση... ΑΝ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΓΩ. θα περνουσα ενα απλο μπουτον κατι τετοιο με λαστιχο κιολας http://www.autospark.gr/agora.html?p...ategory_id=170 θα εβαζα και ενα ρελε (μεγαλο) και ετοιμο,οσο για προθερμανση βαλε μια η ακομα και 2 τετοιες (που ειναι φτηνες) οσο μπορεις ποιο κοντα στην εισαγωγη..http://www.autospark.gr/agora.html?p...ategory_id=261 βαλε και εναν βομβητη μηπως και κολληση ο ρελες και ετομος και το ποση ωρα θα κανει προθερμανση το καθοριζεις εσυ απλα οταν θα πας να βαλεις μπρος πρεπει να κανεις προθερμανση με το χερι....
> αυτα τα λιγα ειχα να σου πω και καλη επιτυχια...!!



-

σαν ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκινητων που λες οτι εισαι 
εχεις δει προθερμανση που εχει λιωσει και εχει πεσει μεσα στο κυλινδροπιστονο
και εχει σπασει το πιστονι 
εχει στραβωσει τις βαλβιδες 
και εχει δωσει και μια μεντα στην μπιελα......
μην κανεις και μην προτινεις τετεια πραγματα τα αυτοκινητα κοστιζουν
ενω τα λογια ειναι τζαμπα.
ηπαρχει λογος που οι προθερμανσεις σβυνουν αυτοματα και ειναι αυτος που αναφερω.
-
για την ερωτιση θα προτινω και κατι αλλο
η προθερμανση ειναι μια αντισταση και σαν αντισταση οσο θερμενεται αλαζει και η αγωγημοτητα της [αυξανεται] θα μπορουσε να γινει ενα κυκλομα που να διακοπτει την τροφωδοσια βασιζομενο σε αυτη την αρχη[κατι σαν θερμικο για DC]

----------


## vasilllis

Τι να πω ρε παιδια.δουλευω  dieselοκινητηρες σε γεννητριες 15 χρονια.iveco perkins cummins  volv κλΠΡΟΘΕΡΜΑΝΤΗΡΕΣ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ.τωρα αν εσειςεπειμενετε.κατι θα ξερετε.οποιος παντως θελει ικονιο περαμα ειναι το μαγαζι εχω καποιες γυρω στα 40 αλογα.να μου τις δειξει και εμενα.
Και επαναλαμβανω Οσοι κινητηρες εχουν μελετηθει για προθερμαντηρες πετρελαιου θελουν ρελε προθερμανσεως με ολες τις βαλβιδες που εχουν για ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας και κλειδαρια με θεση για προθερμανση.
Αλλιως δουλεψε το απο το χοντρο καλωδιο της μιζας (στο μοτερ της) οποτε μιζαρεις θα δουλευουν.

----------


## Notios38

καλησπερα...στην παρεα                                                                                                                                                             Βασιλη  δεν  ειπαμε  οτι εχουν ολες..μια κατηγορια τετοιων κινητηρων εχει συστημα ψυχρης εκινησης με ζεστο νερο γυρω στο χιτωνιο ωστε ευκολα κα παρει φορτιο οταν της ζητηθει οποτε δεν εχουμε καν περιθωρια για προθερμαση.....εκει το καταλαβαμε,στα υπολοιπα μηχανηματα..ομως αν δεν γινει προθερμαση του αερα στην εισαγωγη...και εχεις χαμηλη θερμοκρασια εξω..και η μπαταρια λογω ψυχους δεν εχει την ικανοτητα να δωσει το ρευμα που θελει η μιζα για πολυ ωρα..εκει  παιζουν προθερμαντηρες αντιστασης μεσα στη προθαλαμο καυσης...που με διακοπτη κλειδι εχει ..αριστερα clow (ο διακοπτης δεν μπορει να κρατηθει μονος στην θεση του  διοτι υπαρχει ελατηριο και τον γυρνα στο 0 για λογους ασφαλειας)   Μεση 0 θεση 1 τροφοδοσια με ταση στο οχημα...και 2 start.
Aυτο θα το βρουμε σε αργοτικα -χωματουργικα  μηχανηματα.
Η επιλογη του χρονου προθερμασης ειναι με την πειρα του χειριστη..(εχουν ορισμενα και ενα ενδεικτικο που οταν μειωθει το ρευμα λογω της μεταβολης της αντιστασης..γυρνας στο start..
Στα καινουργια τωρα μολις περασουμε το 1 και παμε για εκινηση δινει ταση στο καντραν (εγκεφαλο κτλ) για τσεκαρισμα λειτουργειων..αναμεσα σε αυτα που βλεπει ειναι η θερμοκρασια του νερου του κινητηρα και με συνδιασμο με ενα ειδικο κυκλωμα ρελε ..(Αυτο περιγραφει ο Παναγιωτης) αφηνει να περασει η οχι ρευμα  στην προθερμαση 40Α+ και ενα πορτοκαλι λαμπακι σβηνει (εχει ενα πηνιο σαν συμβολο) παμε στο start  ...εκει που μας τα χαλασες Βασιλη ηταν στον εμεσο ψεκασμο στο προθαλαμο..

----------


## leosedf

> Τι να πω ρε παιδια.δουλευω  dieselοκινητηρες σε γεννητριες 15 χρονια.iveco perkins cummins  volv κλΠΡΟΘΕΡΜΑΝΤΗΡΕΣ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ.τωρα αν εσειςεπειμενετε.κατι θα ξερετε.οποιος παντως θελει ικονιο περαμα ειναι το μαγαζι εχω καποιες γυρω στα 40 αλογα.να μου τις δειξει και εμενα.
> Και επαναλαμβανω Οσοι κινητηρες εχουν μελετηθει για προθερμαντηρες πετρελαιου θελουν ρελε προθερμανσεως με ολες τις βαλβιδες που εχουν για ελεγχο θερμοκρασιας και κλειδαρια με θεση για προθερμανση.
> Αλλιως δουλεψε το απο το χοντρο καλωδιο της μιζας (στο μοτερ της) οποτε μιζαρεις θα δουλευουν.



Βασίλη καλά το λές, οι γεννήτριες δεν έχουν γιατί έχουν το θερμαντήρα που κρατάει 50 βαθμούς στα νερά. Το τρακτέρ είναι έξω στο κρύο.

----------


## VirusX2

παιδια βρηκα την υλοποιηση απλα θελω να ρωτησω ποσα Amper ρελε να βαλω γιατι οι προθερμανσεις τραβανε πολυ απο οτι ξερω αλλα ποσο περιπου?? και κατι ακομα εχω ενα ρελε 12V 180Α τα ακρα του προτευοντος ειναι ψιλα ενο τα ακρα που θα οπλιζει εναι πολυ πιο χοντρα και λογικο αφου ειναι για 180A. Ομως θα οπλιζει το ρελε και με 2-3 Α ας πουμε θα χρειαζεται 180 οπωσδηποτε...

----------


## Notios38

Καλημερα Πανο..τα 180Α αναφερονται στην επαφη εργασιας..του ρελε το πηνιο του τωρα θελει σιγουρα πολυ λιγοτερο...συνηθως το γραφει πανω του..1-2 Α ενα τετοιο ρελε
Η καθε προθερμαση στα 10.5-11 V θελει απο 10 Α Περιπου   αλλα μπορεις να το μετρησεις με ενα οργανο...οποτε 40Α να υπολογιζεις
Δεν ειναι ομως ολες ιδιες ..οποτε απο τον κωδικο της  μπορεις ακριβως να βρεις το ρευμα που θελει...πιστευω να βοηθησα

----------


## vasilllis

> καλησπερα...στην παρεα                                                                                                                                                             Βασιλη  δεν  ειπαμε  οτι εχουν ολες..μια κατηγορια τετοιων κινητηρων εχει συστημα ψυχρης εκινησης με ζεστο νερο γυρω στο χιτωνιο ωστε ευκολα κα παρει φορτιο οταν της ζητηθει οποτε δεν εχουμε καν περιθωρια για προθερμαση.....εκει το καταλαβαμε,στα υπολοιπα μηχανηματα..ομως αν δεν γινει προθερμαση του αερα στην εισαγωγη...και εχεις χαμηλη θερμοκρασια εξω..και η μπαταρια λογω ψυχους δεν εχει την ικανοτητα να δωσει το ρευμα που θελει η μιζα για πολυ ωρα..εκει  παιζουν προθερμαντηρες αντιστασης μεσα στη προθαλαμο καυσης...που με διακοπτη κλειδι εχει ..αριστερα clow (ο διακοπτης δεν μπορει να κρατηθει μονος στην θεση του  διοτι υπαρχει ελατηριο και τον γυρνα στο 0 για λογους ασφαλειας)   Μεση 0 θεση 1 τροφοδοσια με ταση στο οχημα...και 2 start.
> Aυτο θα το βρουμε σε αργοτικα -χωματουργικα  μηχανηματα.
> Η επιλογη του χρονου προθερμασης ειναι με την πειρα του χειριστη..(εχουν ορισμενα και ενα ενδεικτικο που οταν μειωθει το ρευμα λογω της μεταβολης της αντιστασης..γυρνας στο start..
> Στα καινουργια τωρα μολις περασουμε το 1 και παμε για εκινηση δινει ταση στο καντραν (εγκεφαλο κτλ) για τσεκαρισμα λειτουργειων..αναμεσα σε αυτα που βλεπει ειναι η θερμοκρασια του νερου του κινητηρα και με συνδιασμο με ενα ειδικο κυκλωμα ρελε ..(Αυτο περιγραφει ο Παναγιωτης) αφηνει να περασει η οχι ρευμα  στην προθερμαση 40Α+ και ενα πορτοκαλι λαμπακι σβηνει (εχει ενα πηνιο σαν συμβολο) παμε στο start  ...εκει που μας τα χαλασες Βασιλη ηταν στον εμεσο ψεκασμο στο προθαλαμο..



φιλε μου αυτο που περιγραφεις γινεται σε κινητηρεες εξοπλισμενους με αυτο το συστημα απο την μανα τους.
ο φιλος με το θεμα που ανοιξε προφανως δεν εχει τετοιο συστημα και ψαχνει να βρει πως θα κανει ωστε να μην αδειαζει η μπαταρια του απο κακη χρηση.Για αυτο και προτεινα ρελε προθερμανσης σε ΠΡΟΘΕΡΜΑΝΤΗΡΕΣ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ και οχι ΝΕΡΟΥ που πολλοι εδω μεσα μπερδευουν.
στον εμεσο ψεκασμο γιατι στα χαλασα?
υπαρχει μια κατηγορια κινητηρων που για θερμοκρασιες κατω απο 20 βαθμους δεν ξεκινουν χωρις προθερμανση πετρελαιου γιατι εχουν πρθαλαμο καυσεως.
Οι σημερινες perkins δεν εχουν προθαλαμο καυσεως .Γινεται ψυχρη εκκινηση , οι μικρες δε σε ισχυ διαθετουν προθερμαντηρα αερος στην πολαπλη.
Οι volvo πχ  δεν εχουν πρθερμαντηρες πετρελαιου .Στα spare parts manual πουλανε σαν ανταλλακτικο για χρηση σε θερμοκρασια κατω απο -20 βαθμους.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη καλά το λές, οι γεννήτριες δεν έχουν γιατί έχουν το θερμαντήρα που κρατάει 50 βαθμούς στα νερά. Το τρακτέρ είναι έξω στο κρύο.



leosedf. αυτον  τον προθερμαντηρα τον εχουν γιατι οταν ξεκινα μια γεννητρια αμεσως περνει τα φορτια που φτανουν και 100% την ισχυ τους.Αν επαιρναν μετα απο 5 λεπτα τα φορτια δεν θα την ειχαν αναγκη.Οπως και αν δεν εχουν δεν τιθεται θεμα ανα θα παρουν μπροστα η οχι.

----------


## vasilllis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glowplug     αφορα αμεσου-εμεσου ψεκασμου.


http://www.thetoolboxshop.com/0-133-...ler-4250-p.asp

αυτο ειναι ενα ρελε προθερμανσης.οπου:

30-  dc +
31- dc -
85-86 οπλισμος ρελε (απο θεση κλειδαριας-ή εγκεφαλο )
87-30  επαφη ρελε  
L  λαμπακι
50 μιζα (εντολη για να κοψει προθερμανση)

Τετοια πουλαει στη Αθηνα Μαρκουλακης λεγεται:
τιμη δεν θυμαμαι πανε χρονια.
ευχαριστω και συγνωμη για οποιες διαφωνιες.

----------


## Notios38

Βασιλη  το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα εχει απο την κατασκευη του προθερμασεις το λεει ο Πανος απο το πρωτο post και το ξαναλεει στο 16 (ειναι αυτες που εχεις στον πρωτο συνδεσμο)..απλα πανε με διακοπτη  δυστυχως χωρις ρελε ,για λογους ασφαλειας -απλοτητας πεστο.
Ο διακοπτης αυτος ενοειται οτι αντεχει  την ισχυ αυτη...απλα θελει να το βελτιωσει καθε φορα πριν παρει η μιζα να κανει προθερμαση...
Αυτο το ειδικο ρελε που προτεινεις εσυ προτεινε ο Παναγιωτης..σε προηγουμενο post (απλα η μαρκα αλλαζει,η φιλοσοφια ειναι ομως ιδια) Δεν βρηκα ομως που λεει στους δυο συνδεσμους που εχεις ανεβασει  την διαφορα αμεσου-εμεσου ψεκασμου....
Δεν ξερω k ζητω συγνωμη απο τους συντονιστες του forum μηπως ειμαστε εκτος θεματος γενικων ηλεκτρονικων μια και αναφερομαστε ποιο πολυ σε μηχανολογικα θεματα

----------


## VirusX2

μιας και τοτε δεν ειχα την ευχέρεια σε λιγο καιρο θα κανω ενα απλο re-wiring και service σε καποια βαρια μηχανηματα μας.. Θα χω το κιν διπλα για φωτογραφικο υλικο και κατι σαν ψιλο οδηγο για οποις φιλους ειναι στο σταδιο που ημουν και γω οταν εγινε το thread πριν 4 περιπου χρονια..  :Smile:

----------

